# Trouble With Primer Bulb



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 1998 150 Mercury Outboard. The fuel line primes well when the tank is fuel. But when I burn 10 to 20 gallons and go to prime the bulb it seems to have air in it. It is not tight with just fuel. I have to get the boat running forward at a good speed to get the line full. 

I have the fuel line running to a Racor Water Fuel Seperator and the Mercury brand primer bulb is brand new. Any trouble shooting would help

Thanks for any imput!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like you may have a hole in your pickup tube in the tank.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

its 10 percent ethanol in the fuel we have to buy. change all fuel lines and primer bulb,also ALWAYS use stabil gas treatment marine type,I just replaced all on my boat ,back in business they sell a bulb that is ethanol approved.Try marine place on saufley, forgot name


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help! I just filled up. Better run some out next weekend and replace.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The fuel lines and primer bulb are from 1998?


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

To answer your question johnsonbeachbum: Fuel lines were replaced in 2004 with engine rebuild. It has brand new primer bulb made for Mercury outboards. Should I replace fuel lines again?? They appear to be in good condition. The problem only occurs when I get off of a full tank. Sounded like gameaholic was on to something when he suggest replacing pick up tube inside fuel tank.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Does your fuel tank have a anti siophen valve ? My son had a problem kinda like yours, I removed the fuel pick-up tube & there was a big hunk of silicone stuck in it. I would try the pick-up tube first, heard of them detiorating. Check fuel lines inside motor too. Could have a pin hole, not necessiarly leaking fuel, but leaking air.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Primer bulbs are not all created equal. I have had two of the Moeller brand fail recently. I heard they had a recall???
The only way I can get these Moellers to work is by standing them on end so the one way valves will seal. POS!


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you having a running issue or starting issue? If not then you don't have a real issue. THe bulb gets hard because you filled the fuel line up to the carb with no where to go. After you run the motor you relived that pressure and the fuel pump is sucking fuel from the tank. You should only have to pump the bulb when the motor is cold. Most but not all motors start easier when warm.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

reely blessed said:


> To answer your question johnsonbeachbum: Fuel lines were replaced in 2004 with engine rebuild. It has brand new primer bulb made for Mercury outboards. Should I replace fuel lines again?? They appear to be in good condition. The problem only occurs when I get off of a full tank. Sounded like gameaholic was on to something when he suggest replacing pick up tube inside fuel tank.


As for the fuel lines..............ethanol has been in the system since gasahol in the early 1970's.
Fuel lines made of  butyl rubber should have been phased out in favor of neoprene and other more modern types.
The gray lines used by Yamaha and Mercury are no good and should be replaced.

Look for an SAE number printed on the new line then google to see what that type is good for.

Any vendor that still sells the non-ethanol compatible stuff should be shot.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> Primer bulbs are not all created equal. I have had two of the Moeller brand fail recently. I heard they had a recall???
> The only way I can get these Moellers to work is by standing them on end so the one way valves will seal. POS!


That actually is the proper way they should be mounted.......With that said, Only buy a OEM primer bulb and you will not be disappointed.

I have heard and seen new Tempo brand primer bulb's cause problems. Tempo is no longer. Moeller is the newer company on the block.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> As for the fuel lines..............ethanol has been in the system since gasahol in the early 1970's.
> Fuel lines made of  butyl rubber should have been phased out in favor of neoprene and other more modern types.
> The gray lines used by Yamaha and Mercury are no good and should be replaced.
> 
> ...


2nd this!!! Merc quicksilver fuel lines are crap especially if is made w that mesh on the inside of the line. Even though i own a Merc i have switched to the the premium blue Ethanol resistant Marpac fuel line no issues!!!

Merc had this screw up as late as 2009 

Picked it up on ebay for about $25


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Check your Racors. Happened to me last trip. Replaced the racors, it was due and they saved me some damage. 

When I went back out same thing happened on one of the motors. Not for sure which type of racors you have but I have the kind with the tit at the bottom. I turned it and it relieved the air out of the line. (You will see bubbles go up if this is the case.) Ran great after that. I must not have filled the filter up enough when I replaced it.

This costs nothing unless you need to replace your Racors. Next step would be to check your fuel fitting to the engine. If it is lose there may be air getting into your system. Next step would be to just buy another bulb. 

After those three you would start on the harder stuff. Checking your engine and gas lines and pickup tubes.


----------

